# converting my corolla into a bimmer!



## incubusfanclm (Sep 19, 2008)

..well not really

i already have a BMW X3 3.0i (270hp) and i love it.. and i HATE my toyota corolla [17hp.. or at least that's what it feels like  ]

anyway.. just for kicks.. i wanted to take off the toyota/corolla badges from the back and slap on a BMW badge.. in the front i wanted to take out the grill and put in a BMW grill.. since the toyota grill is so narrow, i'm thinking i'll have to get a reallly old BMW grill, when they used to be a lot wider and shorter ( something like the new concept M1 has)

i want to do more, but i'm not sure what else could be done..

any more ideas? and anyone know where i can find the proper parts/instructions?

thanks a lot


----------



## KCW002 (Oct 12, 2003)

pix?


----------



## incubusfanclm (Sep 19, 2008)

beautiful, yes i know


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

You`re gonna have a hard time eating with no teeth....


signed:
The ZHP Mafia


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

When you remove the parts from the 'Rolla, duct tape them to the Bimmer. What an awesome "sleeper" you will have. Imagine your delight when this scene unfolds: Friday night, you're cruising The Ave in New Brunswick. At the light the guy in the A4 next to you rolls his window down and laughs in your face. Just before the light goes green he yells "Eat rubber Tokyo Dood!" You slip your UUC short throw shifter into first, slowly bring the rpm's to 6 grand, stab off stabillity control, and congratulate yourself for removing the clutch delay valve last week. The light changes and you sidestep the clutch. Schnell hell breaks loose. The guy in the Audi never realizes that all that flaming rubber now coating his hood was shed by a Black Forest Bro. You disappear into the smoke and he nails the brakes to keep from going off the road. The next day in disgust he rolls his Audi into the Raritan River and decides he has to have the one car he hopes might beat you. He puts in an order for a 335 coupe.


----------



## incubusfanclm (Sep 19, 2008)

DSXMachina said:


> When you remove the parts from the 'Rolla, duct tape them to the Bimmer. What an awesome "sleeper" you will have. Imagine your delight when this scene unfolds: Friday night, you're cruising The Ave in New Brunswick. At the light the guy in the A4 next to you rolls his window down and laughs in your face. Just before the light goes green he yells "Eat rubber Tokyo Dood!" You slip your UUC short throw shifter into first, slowly bring the rpm's to 6 grand, stab off stabillity control, and congratulate yourself for removing the clutch delay valve last week. The light changes and you sidestep the clutch. Schnell hell breaks loose. The guy in the Audi never realizes that all that flaming rubber now coating his hood was shed by a Black Forest Bro. You disappear into the smoke and he nails the brakes to keep from going off the road. The next day in disgust he rolls his Audi into the Raritan River and decides he has to have the one car he hopes might beat you. He puts in an order for a 335 coupe.


LMAO

that doesnt seem like a bad idea.. and yeah, i would HATE to roll up in my "bimmrolla" to a 335xi at a red light..

that being said.. it's just for ****s and giggles.. so any more bright ideas?


----------



## incubusfanclm (Sep 19, 2008)

btw.. just so you have an idea of what i'm looking to do, i've attached some pictures that i made up real quick in MS Paint..


WARNING!! if you are a BMW-lover then these will probably make you throw up


----------



## B-Pecan (Sep 25, 2007)

incubusfanclm said:


> i already have a BMW X3 3.0i *(270hp)* and i love it.. and i HATE my toyota corolla [17hp.. or at least that's what it feels like  ]


Not like it matters much but the 06 X3 came with 260HP...


----------



## vocalthought (May 5, 2008)

Dude... add some mothballs into the tank and you get that 10hp back anyway. 260, 270.. can't see any difference.:dunno:


----------



## stream41 (Feb 13, 2007)

B-Pecan said:


> Not like it matters much but the 06 X3 came with 260HP...


It did? I thought it got the bump in 2007.


----------



## X3-terrestrial (Aug 27, 2008)

I think the bump was from 225 to 260hp, but that's irrelevant to this thread.


----------



## SailinSand (Aug 24, 2007)

incubusfanclm said:


> btw.. just so you have an idea of what i'm looking to do, i've attached some pictures that i made up real quick in MS Paint..
> 
> WARNING!! if you are a BMW-lover then these will probably make you throw up


:throw:

:rofl:


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

You can put lip stick on a pig, but its still a pig...you can put BMW emblems on a Toyota but its still a Toyota....I don't see the reasoning!


----------



## K.528i (Jul 13, 2008)

:rofl: Lol, i just want to see this bimmerolla at bimmerfest


----------



## e36m34life (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm surprised the OP hasn't been banned yet, at the very least, I thought this thread would be locked by now. It sure as hell would if this was bimmerforums!


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

e36m34life said:


> I'm surprised the OP hasn't been banned yet, at the very least, I thought this thread would be locked by now. It sure as hell would if this was bimmerforums!


Lighten up, Bro....even the insane have a right to free speech....


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

B-Pecan said:


> Not like it matters much but the 06 X3 came with 260HP...


Hey, isn't that the flag of Puerto Rico in your avatar? That makes you the Pecan Rican, no?
Spent a glorious week there in Rincon and Cockpit Country. I would go back in an instant just to eat at a panaderia I found on the road south of Rincon. World's best sandwiches and nicest people!


----------



## B-Pecan (Sep 25, 2007)

DSXMachina said:


> Hey, isn't that the flag of Puerto Rico in your avatar? That makes you the Pecan Rican, no?
> Spent a glorious week there in Rincon and Cockpit Country. I would go back in an instant just to eat at a panaderia I found on the road south of Rincon. World's best sandwiches and nicest people!


Yessssir! Glad you got to see the one of the nice parts of Puerto Rico. :thumbup:


----------



## murky (Oct 5, 2008)

DSXMachina said:


> ...The next day in disgust he rolls his Audi into the Raritan River and decides he has to have the one car he hopes might beat you. He puts in an order for a *Corolla*.


There, I fixed it for you :rofl:


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

murky said:


> There, I fixed it for you :rofl:


LOL! OK, you have my retroactive permission.


----------



## robb01 (Oct 24, 2008)

dboy11 said:


> You can put lip stick on a pig, but its still a pig...you can put BMW emblems on a Toyota but its still a Toyota....I don't see the reasoning!


Exactly. It makes no sense. :jack:


----------



## incubusfanclm (Sep 19, 2008)

it's just a joke.. i dont expect to go drag racing against anything except.. well either another corolla or a bicycle

btw i just ordered the nose panels :X they came from ebay, off an old 7-series.. dimensions match up more or less, i might have to do a little trimming

i'm the process of buying some cheap BMW emblems (i decided against the "///M6" badge lol).. 

guys, it's just for sh!ts and giggles.. i already have a BMW, i know that there's a hugeee difference.. i'm not expecting the ride quality or power or luxuries to change on my corolla if i change the outside.. lighten up


----------



## incubusfanclm (Sep 19, 2008)

oh and by the way..



vocalthought said:


> Dude... add some mothballs into the tank and you get that 10hp back anyway. 260, 270.. can't see any difference.:dunno:


http://www.venturers.org/NextGenTech/2ndGe...n/Gasoline.html

Question: Can mothballs increase octane?

Answer:The legend of mothballs as an octane enhancer arose well before WWII when naphthalene was used as the active ingredient. Today, the majority of mothballs use para-dichlorobenzene in place of naphthalene, so choose carefully if you wish to experiment. There have been some concerns about the toxicity of para-dichlorobenzene, and naphthalene mothballs have again become popular. In the 1920s, typical gasoline octane ratings were 40-60, and during the 1930s and 40s, the ratings increased by approximately 20 units as alkyl leads and improved refining processes became widespread.

Naphthalene has a blending motor octane number of 90, so the addition of a significant amount of mothballs could increase the octane, and they were soluble in gasoline. The amount usually required to appreciably increase the octane also had some adverse effects. The most obvious was due to the high melting point ( 80C ). When the fuel evaporated the naphthalene would precipitate out, blocking jets and filters. With modern gasolines, naphthalene is more likely to reduce the octane rating and the amount required for low octane fuels will also create operational and emissions problems.

and also, my mistake, the nose panel was off an old M3:


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

incubusfanclm said:


> it's just a joke.. i dont expect to go drag racing against anything except.. well either another corolla or a bicycle
> 
> btw i just ordered the nose panels :X they came from ebay, off an old 7-series.. dimensions match up more or less, i might have to do a little trimming
> 
> ...


Count me in. This is funny as hell! And as previously suggested by someone else, Bimmerolla is it's name. Or Frankenbimmer.:rofl: Oh man, I do entertain myself.


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

When you're done be sure to cruise Perth Amboy. You'll fit right in.
Note to P.A. Croozers: No, I didn't mean nothin' by that!


----------



## photohunts (Oct 16, 2008)

incubusfanclm said:


> ..well not really
> 
> i already have a BMW X3 3.0i (270hp) and i love it.. and i HATE my toyota corolla [17hp.. or at least that's what it feels like  ]
> 
> ...


please don't lol


----------



## incubusfanclm (Sep 19, 2008)

photohunts said:


> please don't lol


sorry man.. the wheels are in motion lol

i'm really thinking of bringing this to the bimmerfest (along with my real BMW of course).. though i think i might get jumped


----------



## Edev (Nov 24, 2007)

haha i really want to see your steps you take. id love to see it from the beginning to the end. good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## vocalthought (May 5, 2008)

incubusfanclm said:


> oh and by the way..
> 
> http://www.venturers.org/NextGenTech/2ndGe...n/Gasoline.html
> 
> ...


Leave it to OP to post something seriously technical and spoil the mood...


----------



## incubusfanclm (Sep 19, 2008)

vocalthought said:


> Leave it to OP to post something seriously technical and spoil the mood...


sorry budy :X

anyway, i was wondering if anybody had a clue about how to get this new BMW grille nose panel into my corolla's front?

i've attached a picture of basically what it looks like right now.. the grille part has been removed and it's just an empty space

of course, the clips on the 'rolla dont fit in with the BMW.. what should i do? thanks


----------



## deerpark (Feb 11, 2008)

Classic, classic, classic example of an, an epic fail.


----------



## incubusfanclm (Sep 19, 2008)

*finally done!*

took the guys at the body shop a while to add the kits, lights, bumpers, grille, new hood, paintjob, and of course, the BMW emblems, but i finally got the bimmrolla back and it looks very nice.. for a corolla..


----------



## SlimKlim (Sep 11, 2008)

You keep saying you want clips, procedures and instructions. I think you just need a hacksaw, superglue and duct tape. i mean, its just a corrolla.


----------



## incubusfanclm (Sep 19, 2008)

SlimKlim said:


> You keep saying you want clips, procedures and instructions. I think you just need a hacksaw, superglue and duct tape. i mean, its just a corrolla.


i'm not asking for help.. that picture i posted is the actual final finished product of the conversion.. cost around $5k total


----------



## KCW002 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hmmmm.... You didnt mention the doors. The doors look nice too...!


----------



## incubusfanclm (Sep 19, 2008)

nothing really special about the doors.. added some trimming and painted the window trim black.. other than that, they're stock corolla..


----------



## big-tex (Jan 25, 2008)

You spent 5k making a corolla look like a bimmer?


----------



## incubusfanclm (Sep 19, 2008)

big-tex said:


> You spent 5k making a corolla look like a bimmer?


hell yeah.. i cant buy a BMW for 5k, so i did the next best thing.. at it was well worth it.. the car looks friggen amazing (unless i roll up to a 335i at a red light  )


----------



## vocalthought (May 5, 2008)

I can't believe this thread is for real.


----------



## SlimKlim (Sep 11, 2008)

incubusfanclm said:


> i'm not asking for help.. that picture i posted is the actual final finished product of the conversion.. cost around $5k total


:bs::bs::bs::bs::bs::bs::bs::bs::bs::bs::bs::bs:

.....:liar:

It's sort of like you are the dad and we are all the toddler, only 99.8% sure you don't really have our nose, but we're all examining the picture just to make sure.


----------



## emPoWaH (Dec 26, 2002)

The local stealership (South Bay BMW in Torrance) has first-gen Scion xBs with BMW roundels on the grille and hatchback.

It's their "courtesy ride" car for post-warranty, pre-Bangle BMW owners.


----------



## BerfsBimmer (Aug 25, 2007)

Gotta bump this thread. Maybe OP would be interested in this?


----------



## B-Pecan (Sep 25, 2007)

BerfsBimmer said:


> Gotta bump this thread. Maybe OP would be interested in this?


I can't believe how much time and effort they actually put into it... :tsk:


----------



## incubusfanclm (Sep 19, 2008)

BerfsBimmer said:


> Gotta bump this thread. Maybe OP would be interested in this?


whoa.. minus the MB tail lights and minus the black bonnet, that's what i'm looking to do.. thanks for the ideas :thumbup:

i'm gonna pick this project back up in the spring cause it's way too cold right now.. i'll let you guys know what's happening :rofl:


----------

